# lenkende Instrumente



## Tundra

Hola,

no sé si hay alguien que sepa de adiestramiento de perros en español en el foro. Estoy tratando de traducir "lenkende Instrumente" al español y se refiere a algo así como instrumentos o métodos directrices o de guía a la hora de adiestrar a los perros. Por supuesto, soy consciente de que lo puedo traducir literalmente, pero me interesa saber si hay alguien que sepa cual es, si es que existe, la expresión usada por los adiestradores de perros en España.

Gracias

Tundra


----------



## Quelle

"Lenkende Instrumente" no es una expresión que se entiende bien en alemán. No entiendo lo que quiere decir. Google sólo da 20 resultados.


----------



## Tundra

Hola,

yo tampoco lo entiendo bien, pero está escrito en los preámbulos de un Club de Adiestramiento de perros en Alemania. Con Instrumente en este contexto, se refiere a utensilios o métodos. Reconozco que es muy ambiguo.
No importa. Estaba tratando de echarle una mano a una persona, que ya lo había traducido al español y que me pedía ayuda para pasarlo al inglés. En su traducción al español había escrito "instrumentos directores", que a mí no me gustaba, teniendo en cuenta lo que podía significar "lenkend" en alemán, así que decidí preguntar aquí. De todas maneras. Esta persona sí sabe bastante de adiestramiento, así que opté finalmente por adaptar un poco su versión al inglés, confiando en su buen criterio, teniendo en cuenta que conoce lo que el Club desea expresar en sus preámbulos. Finalmente escribí "instrumentos directrices" sin más dilaciones.

Gracias aún así por responder. 

Hasta otra


----------



## Quelle

Quizás se pueden llamar: instrumentos adiestradores o herramientas adiestradoras


----------



## Tundra

No sé, en ese caso creo que habrían usado la palabra adiestrar. La usan muchas veces en el resto del texto. 
Finalmente opté por eso porque es verdad que se puede usar el adjetivo "directores", hablando de las directrices de una empresa por ejemplo, aunque soy consciente de que nos suena extraño.


----------



## Quelle

¿No tienes una frase entera para saber de que se trata? Lo entendí como unos instrumentos que se usan para dirigir al perro.


----------



## Tundra

No, no tengo el texto aquí conmigo. No te preocupes. La traducción ya está terminada. Lo siento por si aparece alguien en el futuro con una pregunta parecida.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

@Tundra
¿Qué tal te suena "instrumentos guía"? Aclaro que no tengo ni idea en este campo, pero al menos semánticamente estamos ahí.


----------

